# 2 FLR M correspondence documents



## Carolinagal37 (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I applied for my first spouse visa in 2014 and was accepted first time with thanks to the great folks on this forum. Now back again for advice as I go to apply for my first continuation visa. 

I'm really worried about the correspondence documents. I meet the financial requirements on my own, but the correspondence documents are more tricky. 

Long story shortish, my husband has been studying for his DPhil since I arrived. We lived with his parents in London briefly but I got a job within a month of being in the UK so was able to move so there was no commute. We lived in College accommodation for the first year. We didn't pay any bills because the College paid for everything. My husband kept all of his bills (phone/bank etc) still going to his parents' house because it was easier if we bounced around. Eventually we weren't able to afford living in the College accommodation after my husband's stipend ran out, so we moved in with friends (no worries with overcrowding so at least there's one less thing to worry about) and started paying half the rent we had been. Again, we didn't have any bills because our friend (the homeowner) pays all of that. 

We have a copy of the contract for the College accommodation and maybe an invoice from the College sent to the first address, but it's only addressed to my husband - not in joint names. I have some bank statements dated when I lived there. But not much for having spent a year there. 

In September 2016 after two years of me supporting both of us, working my tail off to contribute the economy to and not live on benefits in any capacity (not that I think it's bad for someone to live on benefits - Justin the lack of eligibility and also not comfortable with it unless it was going to be wholly necessary) and living seriously on the cheap, we had finally saved up enough money to open a joint savings account which is addressed to our current address. 

My husband is changing his mailing address from his parents' address to ours, but I'm afraid it's all going to be too little, too late. 

We can get a note from our friend who we currently live with to prove we live together, but I don't know if UKVI are funny about that kind of stuff. I'm sure she'd be happy to submit a document with her name on with her letter if that's helpful. 

I think we could probably piece together 8 documents between the two of us, but I feel like we'll be hard pressed to get 6 each. 

I'm so worried I've screwed myself over just being stupid and not thinking about this sooner. Life just got in the way and trying to make ends meet took precedence. I'm terrified I won't get the extension and the thought of having to leave my husband is utterly devastating. He's just finished his DPhil this week, so even if he gets a job next week making over 35k, we'd still be apart for months. It makes me sick to my stomach to think about. 

Can anyone give me any hope or am I just a fool who didn't think it through and is out of luck? :'( 

Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You need 6 pieces of evidence each spaced fairly evenly over the past 2.5 years from official sources like utility bills, council tax, NHS, GP, DMLV, HMRC just to name a few. Letters from friends and family are subjective so really not worth it.


----------



## Carolinagal37 (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks nyclon. Not looking great for my case. Have enough those things in my name but not sure there will be enough in my husband's. So unbelievably heartbroken to have messed up on such a scale.  will see what we can scrounge up. Maybe we can find enough to catch a break.


----------



## suziechew (May 1, 2012)

nyclon said:


> You need 6 pieces of evidence each spaced fairly evenly over the past 2.5 years from official sources like utility bills, council tax, NHS, GP, DMLV, HMRC just to name a few. Letters from friends and family are subjective so really not worth it.


Hello , I find myself in the same situation in that we are going for our 2nd FLM visa . But can someone clarify for me the pieces of evidence we need.I know we need 6 pieces ,but is this 6 each being either joint or single name on it or just 6 with both our names on it ?
I have in my name ,pretty much everything , my husbands has pretty much the same ,wage slips,tax letters ,nhs letters ,council tax in his name ,car insurance ,drivers license etc ,But the only joint named piece of evidence is our joint bank account and soon our gas/elctric bills .Do i need anything else or will this be enough ? I also have a joint membership to a social club which we go to and have been members of this for the past 3 years ,i know its not a official document but is it worth putting in ? 
Many thanks for any help .


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

It appears you may have enough. The form itself explains it well:

'Six items of correspondence addressed to you and your partner at the same address as evidence that you have been living together since your last grant of leave in this category, or from the date you rst started living together up to a maximum of two years. See Note 11.
Note 11 The items of correspondence should be addressed to you jointly or in both your names. Examples of acceptable items are listed below. The documents provided must be originals.
Photocopies are not acceptable.
The dates of the items of correspondence should be spread evenly over the whole period you are relying on. They should be from at least 3 different sources. If you do not have enough items in your joint names, you may also provide items addressed to each of you individually if they show the same address for both of you.
For example - Four items of correspondence in joint names to the same address and two items addressed to each partner at the address. In total eight items would need to be submitted.
If you and your partner have no bills or correspondence in joint names, you will need to submit twelve items (six each) of correspondence, evidencing that you reside together at the same address.
If you and your partner lived with relatives or friends for some or all of the period you are relying on, please provide a letter from the relative(s) and/or friend(s) con rming this.
If you did not live together for any part of the period you are relying on, tell us the reasons for this and whether you stayed in contact with each other during this time, and provide any relevant supporting evidence.'

If sending individual pieces, make sure they are in the same month, or close to, each other e.g. Sponsor Electricity bill May 2015, Applicant NHS letter May 2015

Not sure membership of a club would be acceptable. The list of acceptable correspondence is also given in the FLRM form itself.


----------



## VictoriaW (May 24, 2014)

Hello, I wonder if anyone confirm if these documents will be valid. 
We've moved twice since my husband was granted his spouse visa in Aug 14, so obviously our documents over the last two and a half years cover three address, should any weighting be towards documents with our current address? 

For joint stuff I have:

Current address:
- Letter from Lloyds bank confirming our change of address
- Lewisham Council Tax bill
- Letter from Estate agents confirming our rent direct debit (don't know if this is valid) 

Previous address:
- 3 Islington Council tax bills covering tax years 2014/15; 2015/16; 2016/17
- 2 SW energy gas bills (these were monthly so I just chose two random periods I have Dec 15 & Aug 15 to hand)

Previous previous address: 
EDF electric bill - Oct 14

We also have joint bank statements, can I use these?

Is this enough to use just joint documents or should I use 4 of the above and then how many individual documents? A selection of addresses on the individual documents


----------

